# Guilty Pleasures



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

What is something that you would normally never admit to watching/playing/listening to?


Me? I watch iCarly and I actually think it's a good show.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 5, 2011)

Well my niece is pretty hot so one night when we were drunk.... Oooo I see what you did there, trying to talk us into giving you our deepest sexual sins


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 5, 2011)

inb4lolicon


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 5, 2011)

I still love Power Rangers to this day... and am not afraid to admit I watch it. Don't know what else to really say.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 5, 2011)

I like eroge. (hentai visual novels).
Only ones with good stories and little actual hentai content, buuuut people still find it really weird and frown upon it.

Though I dunno if it's such a 'guilty pleasure' when i'll openly admit to liking 'em.


----------



## monkat (Jan 5, 2011)

Nothing, really...I'm a pretty open guy - I don't think I* have *any secrets...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2011)

I still watch so many animes from my childhood, like Pokemon, Digimon, DBZ, and more.


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 5, 2011)

Sometimes I listen to Avril Lavigne. 
(I did not just said that, must be some demon inside me or something)


----------



## Snailface (Jan 5, 2011)

Late night infomercials. 30 minutes can by without even noticing it. I am very susceptible to their hypnotic spell and I don't know why.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I still watch so many animes from my childhood, like Pokemon, Digimon, DBZ, and more.



Same here, I still watch Dragonball Z, Medabots and Beyblade.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Jan 5, 2011)

I listen to Katy Perry sometimes. Whether it be when my girlfriend puts it on, or if I have it on my iPod and turn the sound down. Don't really care about her music, I just think she's attractive.

I also like playing H-Games (hentai games). I dunno why, it's like a living doushinji.


----------



## granville (Jan 5, 2011)

Mine's kind of strange. As a kid, i grew up with 80's and 90's edutainment games on the PC. The ones i'm particularly fond of are from a developer called The Learning Company. Most edutainment sucks in general, but these (IMHO) successfully combined learning with cool arcade and action style video gaming.

Such games include-
- Treasure Land games: Treasure Mountain, Treasure Mathstorm, Treasure Galaxy, Treasure Cove
- Super Solvers games: Gizmos & Gadgets (very arcadish to me), Outnumbered, Midnight Rescue, Mission THINK

Some of you who grew up back in the 80's or 90's might remember these games. Each one had a separate learning theme like math, reading, logical deduction, science, etc. Very basic kids games for the most parts, but they were quite fun to play and added some action and charming visuals to the mix. To this day, i still fire them up in dosbox for a bit of a nostalgia run.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 5, 2011)

Smallville and RuneScape.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jan 5, 2011)

I kinda like classical music lol...
Though it's not that I haven't told anybody >.>
Meh, nothing else, really...


----------



## Potticus (Jan 6, 2011)

yugioh...
lmao not too bad


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 6, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> I still love Power Rangers to this day... and am not afraid to admit I watch it. Don't know what else to really say.
> i loved that show as a kid but i think they killed it as they made more spin-offs
> 
> my guilty pleasure i guess where i am is that i enjoy pokemon games from 1st gen to 5th gen. the town i live in frown upon pokemon games for some fucked up reason.  i mention pokemon in a room of people and i will become enemy number 1(ive done this too)
> ...



ill admit too having the same 2nd guilty pleasure as well


----------



## mameks (Jan 6, 2011)

I watch lots of anime every night. 
Nah, mine's probably...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I play eroge as well? Maybe?
I had the Panty&Stocking OST on repeat for 4 days after the day after it came out?


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 6, 2011)

I watch Victorious...
And not just because it's a good show... (*cough*Victoria Justice*cough*)


----------



## monkat (Jan 6, 2011)

OOOOH!

Actually, does fapping count?

I wouldn't really call it a *guilty * pleasure, though, as I'll willingly admit it. Especially if you IM me during.

Or text me.

Nevermind, doesn't count.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 6, 2011)

icarly is the shit


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 6, 2011)

I like Project Runway and a lot of those fashion/model-oriented reality shows.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 6, 2011)

I watch shows such as i-Carly, Drake and Josh, and other shows considered kid shows kinda regularly. I don't know why, but I enjoy them. Maybe because now I'm old enough to totally mis-interpret everything on purpose in the worst possible way.

I do find the music of Katy Perry to be kind of catchy and actually enjoy it from time to time.

I can't think of anything else right now, as porn watching is about as "secret" as the fact that everybody poops.


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 6, 2011)

a girl i was talking to on skype said she loved bacon. i was like doesn't everybody she said she could only find pictures of girls covered in bacon. got sad so i let her watch me wrap my penis in bacon.

wait nvm she liked that i hated it not a guilty pleasure.

ummmm i often eat too much then eat extra healthy stuff to try and counteract the junk food but then i ate way too much that's not working out.


----------



## monkat (Jan 6, 2011)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> i often eat too much then eat extra healthy stuff to try and counteract the junk food but then i ate way too much that's not working out.



...Yeah, wonder why it's not working out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you already ate a ton of junk food, then eating healthy food isn't going to help you with a weight problem. It will provide you with your vital nutrients, but y'know.

If you must clear your conscience, eat vegetables. They are very low in carbs, proteins, or fats, and most of the carbs that they have are fibre.


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 6, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> jefffisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not at all fat i just eat too much


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Jan 6, 2011)

I like to t...  

Sorry can't post cause it would violate the rules and I'm not gonna get banned


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 6, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> icarly and victorious are the shit


Yay for Dan Schneider!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2011)

I enjoyed Teen Titans.
Avatar, The Last Airbender
and Chobits

(not the porn versions)


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 6, 2011)

Yugioh and Pokemon games
Maplestory
iCarly, Suite Life, and a bunch of other kid shows


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 6, 2011)

Hannah Montana
And all the Bratz movies
Damn little sister...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 6, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Hannah Montana
> And all the Bratz movies
> Damn little sister...



yeah they're dangerous but sometimes little sisters can be also useful, you just gotta know how to deal with them.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 6, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I tricked here into becoming my personal slave.
Mind control FTW Muahahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 6, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think everyone should. They are fun.


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 6, 2011)

Sometimes when I'm at work and there's no one around, I'll stream KGRL from my iTunes Radio list.  It's one of two 24/7 indie chick rock stations... ...yes, sometimes I listen to the other one too.  Lol.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 6, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Mine's kind of strange. As a kid, i grew up with 80's and 90's edutainment games on the PC. The ones i'm particularly fond of are from a developer called The Learning Company. Most edutainment sucks in general, but these (IMHO) successfully combined learning with cool arcade and action style video gaming.
> 
> Such games include-
> - Treasure Land games: Treasure Mountain, Treasure Mathstorm, Treasure Galaxy, Treasure Cove
> ...


Holy fuck dude, Gizmos & Gadgets was my childhood!
No shame in that.

For me...
I'll listen to Lady Gaga, but not really.
Like, whenever it's on the radio I won't turn it off.
Don't go out of my way to listen to her.
Other than that, I feel not guilty about watching hentai, or visual novels.


Spoiler



Ok, maybe I hide some of the hentai I've seen


But I'll not mention that now.
So yeaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't have any guilty pleasures (in terms of media), anymore, at least.
Although, I do harbor a lot of very unpopular opinions about popular things.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 6, 2011)

I am totaly a guy but I watch  Totaly Spice in disney , thats one secret


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 6, 2011)

It seems that my conception of a guilty pleasure is not the same as most of the people here


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 6, 2011)

My GP is that I have the hots for Alice from Twilight, awesome fap material


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Jan 6, 2011)

I also find myself liking some Cartoon Network shows like Normal Show and Adventure Time. Some of these shows are even funny for mature adults like myself.


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]I like Project Runway and a lot of those fashion/model-oriented reality shows.


....I admit nothing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



Also, I listen to Pat Benatar.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to like Justin Bieber. And now I regret those days..


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 6, 2011)

I own both a cuddly chocobo and a cuddly moogle, I have a Ghosts of Razgriz patch sewn on to my leather jacket, I have Cloud's wolf emblem gloves, I wear a Soldier First Class tag around my neck, my text message tone is the sound effect for Ultima from FF7, and I actually own both a Buster Sword and a Lionheart gunblade replica. I guess you could say my guilty pleasure is collecting a wealth of pointless game related crap.


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I enjoyed Teen Titans.
> Avatar, The Last Airbender
> and Chobits
> 
> (not the porn versions)



Gawd, I loved Teen Titans when it aired here. Might even download some episodes now.
Avatar is not really that of a guilty pleasure, I'm 19 and a lot of people I know happenly admit to watch it. (So do I lol)


----------



## KinGamer7 (Jan 6, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Mine's kind of strange. As a kid, i grew up with 80's and 90's edutainment games on the PC. The ones i'm particularly fond of are from a developer called The Learning Company. Most edutainment sucks in general, but these (IMHO) successfully combined learning with cool arcade and action style video gaming.
> 
> Such games include-
> - Treasure Land games: Treasure Mountain, Treasure Mathstorm, Treasure Galaxy, Treasure Cove
> ...


Zoombinis, anyone? I remember playing those edutainment games back in primary school. Those games were actually extremely fun and well-designed; nostalgia has little to do with the enjoyment factor.

A year ago, a friend and I (both 17 at the time) actually managed to play a demo of Zoombinis: Logical Journey. We were really indulged in that game, then the time limit ran out (1 hour) and we were left with extreme disappointment.

I'm gonna try and find a torrent of it and use DOSbox. The game is so old it literally can't run on my machine without it.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 6, 2011)

If pokemon ain't one, I dunno what is.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 6, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely did not say "victorious" was good, that show is trash, do not misquote me you  _*snip_


----------



## iFish (Jan 6, 2011)

I listen to Radio Disney at 4AM on Saturdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also watch iCarly


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> I listen to Radio Disney at 4AM on Saturdays
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm 35 and I watch iCarly, but mostly cause my son likes it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 6, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: As Said by 431unknown



 Son, I am disappoint. But this show is wonderful.




I like food.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 6, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 26 and my son is only 6 months so I have no excuse


----------



## iFish (Jan 6, 2011)

Anything made by Dan is a great show. haha.

Anyway, maybe i like all the Apple(Pear?) products they have


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Anything made by Dan is a great show. haha.
> 
> Anyway, maybe i like all the Apple(Pear?) products they have



I just want some Fig Nooters


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Anything made by Dan is a great show. haha.
> 
> Anyway, maybe i like all the Apple(Pear?) products they have


No, that just makes you a whore.


----------



## iFish (Jan 6, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fig Nooters? :s

Fat caeks! (caeks was a typo I did on purpose)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a few Justin Bieber songs in my library that I like + other shit like Jason Derulo and Lady Gaga.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 6, 2011)

iFish misspelled "cakes".


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 6, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=196225&hl=


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yuri and incest anime/manga/doujinshi (especially the parental kind)

I also like H-Yuri and incest VNs

For something less explicit, Blue Mountain Coffee and cupcakes.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 6, 2011)

Speaking of The Learning Company...I really like the Cluefinders series... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I love Teen Titans!


----------



## Renegade Zero (Jan 6, 2011)

Me and a few friends still play with Beyblades regularly. I can't help it


----------



## mameks (Jan 6, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Speaking of The Learning Company...I really like the Cluefinders series...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at gender*




But now that someone's said it...same :/
I seriously like anything cute .-.


----------



## Windaga (Jan 6, 2011)

For whatever reason, anime has a huge taboo status where I live. It's not as bad for girls as it is for guys, (so I'm good), but it's still stupid. If it's not Family Guy or the Simpsons, it's anime. So the fact that I really like a lot of anime or games that have huge anime influence is something that those who know me can't seem to understand. Not that I hide it; if someone asks me, I tell them. I just don't go around spurting out randomly "I LOVE ANIME", especially seeing as my favorite kind is the romance/ecchi genres. 

I'm also into soft eroge (my favorite currently is Shuffle!), which is, I guess, a form of a guilty pleasure. 

Oh, and I cry. (Specifically when it comes to "beautiful" things. I cried in each route during Shuffle at least once.) It wouldn't be a big deal, but again, around here, people just don't cry apparently. Even being a girl isn't an excuse, apparently. And I say "apparently" because I guess there are some places where "because I'm a girl" is a good enough excuse for somethings.


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=196225&hl=


Oooh, that reminds me. Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 6, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> For whatever reason, anime has a huge taboo status where I live. It's not as bad for girls as it is for guys, (so I'm good), but it's still stupid. If it's not Family Guy or the Simpsons, it's anime. So the fact that I really like a lot of anime or games that have huge anime influence is something that those who know me can't seem to understand. Not that I hide it; if someone asks me, I tell them. I just don't go around spurting out randomly "I LOVE ANIME", especially seeing as my favorite kind is the romance/ecchi genres.
> 
> I'm also into soft eroge (my favorite currently is Shuffle!), which is, I guess, a form of a guilty pleasure.
> 
> Oh, and I cry. (Specifically when it comes to "beautiful" things. I cried in each route during Shuffle at least once.) It wouldn't be a big deal, but again, around here, people just don't cry apparently. Even being a girl isn't an excuse, apparently. And I say "apparently" because I guess there are some places where "because I'm a girl" is a good enough excuse for somethings.




oo..
another VN to download.
*finds*


----------



## Fellow (Jan 6, 2011)

Eating junk food.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 7, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at gender*




But yes...that is one of the main reasons it's a guilty pleasure.
and...
...
I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yokatta...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

collecting yu-gi-oh cards >_<

what!?

my college friends in my Anime Club still play em


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 7, 2011)

When I get asked to sing "Bohemian Rhapsody" on RB3, I pretend that I really don't want to... but I do.  I once got 100% on expert harmonies.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 7, 2011)

*snip*


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 7, 2011)

My guilty pleasures are watching anime and getting off on hentai once every blue moon.

Forgot to mention that I really enjoy watching Daria.


----------



## iFish (Jan 7, 2011)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> My guilty pleasures are watching anime and getting off on hentai once every blue moon.



Don't we all do that?


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 7, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Don't we all do that?



Well it's something that I don't openly admit.


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...me likes



Spoiler



Also, I listen and sing along to The Bangles.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 7, 2011)

doublepost


----------



## zhenni (Jan 7, 2011)

I like Kamen Rider.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 7, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this.
and everything else in my /y/ & /cm/ folders.

my mum would literally kill me if she went on my computer.

edit: and halo.
i normally bitch about it but I find the story interesting


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 7, 2011)

i like dem romance anime

its funny when you compare the anime to classmate's relationships


----------



## mameks (Jan 7, 2011)

Spoiler






			
				ineap09 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds about right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also: meganekko


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 7, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> For whatever reason, anime has a huge taboo status where I live. It's not as bad for girls as it is for guys, (so I'm good), but it's still stupid. If it's not Family Guy or the Simpsons, it's anime. So the fact that I really like a lot of anime or games that have huge anime influence is something that those who know me can't seem to understand. Not that I hide it; if someone asks me, I tell them. I just don't go around spurti ng out randomly "I LOVE ANIME", especially seeing as my favorite kind is the romance/ecchi genres.
> 
> I'm also into soft eroge (my favorite currently is Shuffle!), which is, I guess, a form of a guilty pleasure.
> 
> Oh, and I cry. (Specifically when it comes to "beautiful" things. I cried in each route during Shuffle at least once.) It wouldn't be a big deal, but again, around here, people just don't cry apparently. Even being a girl isn't an excuse, apparently. And I say "apparently" because I guess there are some places where "because I'm a girl" is a good enough excuse for somethings.


Man now that you mention it,I haven't finished this novel yet,(I'm still in the sia route,damn computer virus).
Well for me, I love reading visual novels and I read lots of them.Fate/stay night and tsukihime are some of these novels and didn't watch the anime since I don't want to the image of the story in my head to be tainted.(Some adaptions are not good)Eroge or not I love visual novels.(I guess I should finish yume yume kusuri,they say it's really good)Haven't been to anime lately.I also love collecting hentai doujinshi and anime.Currently Im reading Umineko and planning to read higurashi.All of these rantings are my guilty pleasures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. I also love dating-sims*thumbs-up for loveplus*


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 7, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Wait...are you saying someone else on GBAtemp admitted to it before me, and I joined them, or was that your confession? ._. I can't tell...



My confession...


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 8, 2011)

i still sleep with plushies
*dies*


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 8, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 8, 2011)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will admit to doing that to anyone


Spoiler



probably not


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 8, 2011)

I like video game music, but not "Real" music.

If it plays on the radio, I probably won't like it unless it's techno or electronic.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: edited quote has been edited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiser (Jan 8, 2011)

I ehhh watching a bunch of childhood cartoons like Pokemon and Spongebob. 

Sshhh. (;


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 8, 2011)

i dunno if this counts but i feel guilty when watching an anime called panty and stocking with garterbelt and i will not tell people i know that


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 8, 2011)

Lemme see. I have quite a lot.

1. Coffee. I drink an abnormally large amount of coffee for a 14 year old I guess.
2. Project Runway/Launch my Line/America's Next Top Model. Those kinds of things in general.
3. Show tunes. Absolutely cannot get enough show tunes.
4. iCarly, Hannah Montana, Wizards of Waverly Place. Those kinds of shows.
5. Top Chef/Master Chef/Iron Chef/Celebrity Chef. I love cook-off contests. Oddly enough, I suck at cooking.
6. Rachel Ray/Martha. Stuff like that.
7. Oprah/Tyra. I watch those, and actually cry at Oprah sometimes. (I also like Ellen-maybe even more-but that's not nearly as embarassing)
8. E News/Entertainment Tonight/Insider. I love watching those for some reason.
9. Romance Anime. I like. Really.
10. Yaoi. I generally like romantic animes, and when I ran out of good ones to watch, I came across this. Yuri is not romantic at all. (although I will admit I watch Shuffle) I normally skip all of the sexual stuff and move straight to the love stories.
11. Romantic Comedies/Drama/Romances/Musicals. Love the movies that seem unorthodox for guys to watch. I still love horror and action, but I like to watch these just as much.
12. Drama Novels. Nicholas Sparks=Fave Author. (but tied with Stephen King)
13. Star Biographies. I've read biographies of Michael Jackson, Diana Ross, Marilyn Monroe and several other stars. I like reading them.
14. Biggest Loser. I dunno why really.
15. Keeping up with the Kardashians/Kendra. I think this is the worst one.


----------

